# Your top 5 movies



## Potticus (Jul 4, 2010)

In no particular order

Wedding Crashers
Saving Private Ryan
Good Will Hunting
Rocky
The Shawshank Redemption

A close sixth with SE7EN possibly Dazed and Confused
The Prestige was also good.


----------



## Michishige (Jul 4, 2010)

1. The Fountain
2. Lost In Translation
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Pi
5. Requiem For A Dream


I'm a big Darren Aronofsky fan.


----------



## DCG (Jul 4, 2010)

1: Jurrasic Park (best movie of it's time)
2: Independance day  (airing today in Holland)
3: Aliens
4: Final Destination ( as a "movie series" , I just love to see the most unlikely ways how someon can die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
5: (cant think of a nr 5 atm.)


----------



## T-hug (Jul 4, 2010)

Léon / Leon: The Professional
Felon
Ip Man
Next Friday
Ghost Dog: The Way Of The Samurai


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

1. Pulp fiction 
2. Bulletproof monk
3. Jeepers creepers (the series)
4. Final destination (the series)
5. Saw (the series)

However there is to many movies to choose from so I'm sure I've missed a few.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I knew I missed a few I wont change the list though

Blade (the series)
Kill bill (both of them but the first one was better)
The alien movies, the predator movies and the alien versus predator movies.
Dude where's my car?
And every movie that has Jack Nicholson in it (I have saw every one and they're all great)


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of cult classics and a lot of movies I have never heard of. 
Keep em coming guys.

I see we do have some Tarantino fans.


----------



## Michishige (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a lot of cult classics and a lot of movies I have never heard of.
> Keep em coming guys.
> 
> I see we do have some Tarantino fans.




I think it is impossible to NOT like Tarantino. He makes even the dullest settings interesting.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 6, 2010)

Zombie movies are by far, the best of all time.

1. Any Tarantino movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Across The Universe
3. Saw Series
4. Moulin Rouge.....Bahaha. xD
5. I enjoyed the Alien/Predator movies as well.


And Requiem for A Dream was probably the weirdest movie I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Michishige said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate the kill bill's


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 6, 2010)

!. Waking Life
@.The Gods Must Be Crazy
#.Cool Hand Luke
$.Rock City Detroit
%.Little Nemo (for nostalgic reason)



			
				Potticus said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a lot of cult classics and a lot of movies I have never heard of.
> Keep em coming guys.
> 
> I see we do have some Tarantino fans.



Please tell me your being sarcastic.


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Mean Girls
2. Mean Girls
3. Mean Girls
4. Mean Girls
5. Howls Moving Castle


----------



## Thoob (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Jurassic Park
2. The Matrix
3. Saving Private Ryan
4. Forrest Gump
5. The Dark Knight


----------



## Depravo (Jul 6, 2010)

I couldn't possibly name my 5 favourites as there are just too many to choose from so instead I'll name 5 good movies I saw for the first time this year.

District 9
The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus
Iron Man (the first one)
Kick Ass
Summer Wars


----------



## Trulen (Jul 6, 2010)

1.  Treasure Planet 


And in no particular order

2.  The Incredibles
3.  Finding Nemo
4.  Toy Story (Series)
5.  Monsters INC.  



Voice actors or GTFO.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Star Wars (V, III, II, VI, IV, I)
2. Spirited Away
3. The Dark Knight
4. Gattaca
5. Harry Potter (5, 4, 3, 6, 2, 1)


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> 1. Star Wars (V, III, II, VI, IV, I)
> 2. Spirited Away
> 3. The Dark Knight
> 4. Gattaca
> 5. Harry Potter (5, 4, 3, 6, 2, 1)



4th harry potter was the worst movie of the series.
Gattaca is a classic I liked it as well.
And the newer Star Wars movies sucked.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 7, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 13, 2010)

I came here looking to find something new to watch, I found a bunch of shitty movies mixed in with some true classics.  In case anyone makes the mistake of coming here looking for something to watch, I have summarized this thread with the average to shitty movies removed:

TOP (Required Viewing)
Cool Hand Luke
Forrest Gump
The Dark Knight
The Shawshank Redemption

MID (True Classics)
Toy Story (1)
Spirited Away
Pulp Fiction
Saving Private Ryan

BOTTOM (Worth Watching)
District 9
Iron Man
Harry Potter Series
Leon/Leon: The Profesional
The Fountain
Lost in Translation
Requiem For a Dream


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 13, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> I came here looking to find something new to watch, I found a bunch of shitty movies mixed in with some true classics.  In case anyone makes the mistake of coming here looking for something to watch, I have summarized this thread with the average to shitty movies removed:


Was this based on your opinion or some movie site??.... I'm just saying...Don't get offended...

My Top 5 in no order:
1) The Dark Knight
2) Ip Man 1 & 2
3) The Matrix
4) Quentin Tarantino's movies.
5) 500 Days of Summer

There are a lot of good movies I still want to name but here is what I would basically watch over and over again.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jul 13, 2010)

1.Grave of the Fireflies
2.Spirited Away
3.Finding Nemo
4.Lord of the Rings
5.The Dark Knight


----------



## Am0s (Jul 13, 2010)

1: Empire strikes back
2: Goodfellas
3: The Matrix
4: Independence day 
5: Euro Trip


----------



## Depravo (Jul 13, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> I came here looking to find something new to watch, I found a bunch of shitty movies mixed in with some true classics.  In case anyone makes the mistake of coming here looking for something to watch, I have summarized this thread with the average to shitty movies removed:
> blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah.......


This thread is about everyone's opinion, not just yours. You may be too young to realise this but other people may enjoy different things to the ones you enjoy. Your opinion is not consensus.


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 16, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Logan 5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Logan 5.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 16, 2010)

Umm.. Dont really know, still got some movies unwatched on my comp. But something like this : 

1.Rush Hour / Tenacious D : Pick of Destiny
2. Shanghai Noon & Shanghai Knights
3. Star Wars
4. Night at the Museum 2
5. Die Hard with a Vengeance

Edit : Changed a bit, realized it was wrong.


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

Labyrinth
Animal House
Caddyshack
The Last of the Mohicans
Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 17, 2010)

My favorites:

1. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
2. Pan's Labyrinth
3. The Dark Knight
4. Fantastic Mr. Fox
5. Star Wars Series (Not including The Clone Wars.)


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 17, 2010)

1. Star Wars (I, III, II, V, IV)
2. The Dark Knight
3. Harry Potter (all of them)
4. Indiana Jones (Last Crusade)
5. Garfield 

There's so many to choose from.


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hay, potticus,  good thing you made this thread because now I can find a movie to watch from the communities top 5 movies.


----------

